# Specialreg.h non-existent for drm/radeon.ko; file is x86-variant only.



## sossego (Nov 22, 2010)

SNAPSHOT-9 from people.freebsd.org/~nwhitehorn used to build modules agp- which was successful- and drm- which continues to break. The machine is a PowerMac G4 ppc32.

While building drm/radeon and drm/drm in /usr/src/sys/modules/drm the build breaks at specialreg.h not found. 
Using

```
find -f /|grep specialreg.h
```
results only in the file being at i386, amd64,and pc98 src directories.
I've searched the Makefile(s) in the subdirector(y/ies) and only see a tree, nothing more.
Do I need to import the file from other sources or pass another argument to make to continue the build?


----------

